# صناعة الاسفنج



## islam80 (15 يناير 2008)

اريد معرفة المواد الداخله في صناعة الاسفنج الصناعي ولو امكن اسعارها
شكرااا


----------



## islam80 (15 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

اضيف الى طلبي اريد ان اعرف من لديه القدرة على تصنيع معدات مصنع الاسفنج من خلاطة ومقص افقي ورائسى


----------



## Eng.Foam (16 يناير 2008)

طن ال Tdi 3000 $ 
طن البوليول ب 2500 $

هذه اسعار تقريبيه يعني مجال الزيادة حاصل ! ولكن انا ما بنصح بمشروع الاسفنج حاليا ! الا اذا درست جدوها بشكل دقيق جدا جدا 

انا مهندس بصناعة الاسفنج


----------



## احمد المصراتى (19 يناير 2008)

*السلام عليكم
ممكن يابشمهندس اسم الشركه المصنعه لهده الاسعار
باعتبار أن اسعار المواد حسب معلوماتتى تختلف من شركه لشركه
شاكر لك المساعده*


----------



## Eng.Foam (23 يناير 2008)

كلامك مزبوط 100% الاسعار بتختلف ولما انتا تشتري المواد ضروري تاخد اكتر من عرض سعر ولا تنسى الجودة الجودة اهم شي بالموضوع يعني في مواد من الصين او اوكرانيا او جنوب اسيا مثل كوريا بس الجودة بتختلف يعني مثلا شركة شل او داو هدول شركتين كتير موثوق فيهم اما الصيني واللي من شرق اوروبا بغلبوا على التصنيع ولا تنسى انه عندك اكتر من عشرين نوع بوليول بدك تختار المناسب.

اما بالنسبة ل Tdi اكيد بلزم 80/20 وهاد متل المي من وين ما اشتريت نفس الشي


----------



## احمد المصراتى (24 يناير 2008)

_*ياسلام !! كلامك زى العسل..وأنا متابعك ..بس حبه حبه عليا!!
أنا تعاملت مع شركه فى جزيرة مالطا بأعتبارها قريبه على بلدى وكل يومين توجد وسيلة شحن
الشركه يابشمهندس وكيل لشركة ((باير)) الالمانيه...الصراحه جودتها 100% بس الاسعار
مرتفعه!! سؤالى اللى قصدته فى مشاركتى ألأولى عن الأسعار أللى أنت تكرمت بوضعها
أسعار أى شركه مصنعه فيهم؟ وبعدين حسب المعلومه المتواضعه لدى وانت سيد العرفين
بأن هناك طريقتان لتعبئة البليولو ((يعنى نوعان))
نوع بليولو صافى ((لوحده))
النوع الأخر بليولو مخلوط ب (الفريون سابقا- غير صديق للبيئه) والأن مخلوط بالميتيليين كلورايد 
هدا حسب المعلومات اللى تحصلت عليها من بعض المواقع((قد أكون مخطئ))
رجاءا التكرم بالتوضيح
مع خالص التقدير والاحترام*_


----------



## شاكر الربيع (4 أكتوبر 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك يامهندس فوم
فاهم بس إختفيت حيث لي نفس الرغبة بإنشاء مصنع اسفنج في السعودية ولو تحب تشارك تكون فرصة ممتازة للجميع.
اخوك ابو محمد


----------



## 5 borkan (18 نوفمبر 2008)

السلا م عليكم نحن مصنع التوحيد لصناعة الالات نقوم بتصنبع مكن الاسفنج المحلى ويمكننا بالهند سة العكسية تصنيع مكن لايقل جودتة عن مكن تريكيا ان شاء الله مع تمنياتى


----------



## emba (19 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله Eng.Foam
انا عايز ان شاء الله افتح مصنع اسفنج لكن معنديش الخبره في الموضوع ده 
فكنت اتمنى منك ان تمدني بالمعلومات الالزمة لتلك الصناعة كالاليات والمواد الخام وباقي المستلزمات
ارجو من حضرتك يابشمهندس ان تمدني بتلك المعلومات


----------



## Eng.Foam (19 يناير 2009)

سيدي العزيز
تحية طيبة وبعد ، 

ليس هناك تطفل وسنسادعك بكل ما اوتينا من علم انشاء الله ، ولكن الموضوع جداً طويل و هناك الكثير من الامور يجب توضيحها لحضرتكم ولاكون صادق معكم لن يكون من السهل شرح كل تلك التفاصيل بواسطة ال*****ات بحيث انت تريد ان تفتح مصنع وتحتاج لادق التفاصيل لكي يكون مشروعك ناجح باذن الله. 

وندعو لك بالتوفيق والنجاح.


----------



## syrofoam (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلم عليكم اود ان اسائل اهل نسبة الامين تزيد في الكثافات مافوق 25 او انه لا علاقة للامين بالموضوع


----------



## Eng.Foam (15 نوفمبر 2009)

كم بالضبط الكثافة المستهدفة؟ ما نوع الامين المستخدم؟


----------



## aldashty (12 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كنت عايز اعرف المعلومات الازمه فى صناعة الاسفنج من خامات ومكينات وخلافة ارجو المساعده


----------



## aldashty (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا انتظر الرد على موضوع الاسفنج


----------



## Eng.Foam (13 ديسمبر 2009)

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كنت عايز اعرف المعلومات الازمه فى صناعة الاسفنج من خامات ومكينات وخلافة ارجو المساعده



يا اخي العزيز الموضوع ليس بالبساطة التي تتصورها هناك الكثير من التفصيلات وصدقاً كما يعرف بعض الاخوان الذي كان لي شرف التعامل معهم ان الموضوع يحتاج الى جلسة وجها لوجه للتحدث بالتفاصيل كامله.

موفق


----------



## بوحمام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

خيركم من تعلم العلم وعلمه , ياأخي العزيز تختلف المعادلات حسب الكثافات المطلوبه


----------



## بوحمام (28 ديسمبر 2009)

يمكن صناعة الاسفنج بأقل التكاليف يا أخي


----------



## محمد245241 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محمد من سوريا ولدي الخبرة الازمة في صناعة الاسفنج ومواده الاساسية ولدي خبرة في صناعة المقصات الافقية والدوارة ومقصات الهياكل ولدي الخبرة في مجال مواد الاسفنج وكيف تحصل عليها وكيف يتم تصنيع الاسفنج وجائت الخبرة من عمل 8 سنوات في هذا المجال وانا موجود (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## محمد245241 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## syrofoam (8 مارس 2010)

رجاء من الاخوة الاعزاء ان موضوع تصنيع الاسفنج ليس موضوع بسيط وخاصتا من الاشخاص الذين يلجؤن للتجارب من دون معرفة دقيقة بالنسب هناك مليون سبب ممكن تاذي نفسك


----------



## bader.m (14 يونيو 2010)

الاخ محمد​ السلام عليك ممكن نستفيد من خبرتك في طريقه الصب والكثافات انا انشات مصنع حديث وشكرا


----------



## bader.m (9 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ممكن مساعده في انتاج اسفنج كثافه 10 او 11 او 12 بماكينه صب يدوي وحجم القالب مترين طول و90 سنتيمتر عرض والارتفاع متر........


----------



## خالد التركي (16 يوليو 2010)

ماهي تكلفة انشاء مصنع أسفنج آلي في مصر ؟
وماهي المساحة المثلي المطلوبة لذلك ؟
وهل يمكن اقامة مصنع في مساحة 250 م2 ؟


----------



## Eng.Foam (17 يوليو 2010)

> وهل يمكن اقامة مصنع في مساحة 250 م2



لا


----------



## عبد الوهاب سامر (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لكل الاخوه على هذه المواضيع القيمه


----------



## Islam Lasheen (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا اريد المساعدة في معرفة مكان لتصنيع معدات مصنع الأسفنج محلي في مصر ارجو المساعدة


----------



## ابوصالح البيومى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذا الجهد الوافر


----------



## ابوصالح البيومى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

لو امكن من حضراتكم دراسة جدوى لمشروع صناعة الاسفنج يدوى


----------



## bader.m (2 أبريل 2011)

مجمد 12345 ممكن تعمل بمصتع بالكويت


----------



## احمد الشافعي(2) (12 مايو 2011)

تكلفة مصنع آلي لأنتاج الأسفنج الصناعي كامل مع التركيب والتشغيل 1.8 مليون جنيه مصري


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

المعادله التي انا متاكد
منها هي كثافه 14 
وهي كالاتي
بوليو 18 كيلو
تي دي اي15 كيلو
ماء 1.15كيلو
مثيلين كلورايد 3.2 كيلو
سيليكون .45. كيلو
امين 0.09 
t9=0.12 
اولا يوضع البوليو وخلط الماء مع الامين والسليكون بوعاء صغير ثم يضاف علي البوليو
ويوضع t
وبعد ذالك يضاف ال تي دي اي علي الخليط لمده لا تتجاوز من 3 الي 7 ثواني


----------



## bader.m (25 أغسطس 2011)

ياناس eng.foam

ليس لديه الخبره الكافيه بالاسفنج
اكييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## engsabah (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم*
ارجو المساعدة بشان نسب المواد الداخلة في صناعه الاسفنج (كافة المواد) ارجو الافادة لطفا


----------

